# Calories in Kumquats



## Diane1415 (May 6, 2006)

Does anyone know how many calories are in kumquats?
I luve the little treats and am trying to keep track of my intake.


----------



## GB (May 6, 2006)

Here ya go.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks
Where-in-the-devil did you come up with that website?
I couldn't have asked for better.
You get Karma.


----------



## GB (May 6, 2006)

LOL glad I could help. I just did a Google search on kumquats calories.


----------



## Silver (May 7, 2006)

Three other great calorie counting sites are:

www.calorieking.com
www.nutritiondata.com
www.dietfacts.com (for all the "brand" stuff)

They come in VERY handy for tracking down info if you're watching what you eat.


----------



## licia (May 7, 2006)

I wonder if the caloric value is different for the oblong/vs/the round. I know the round is always much sweeter than the oblong.


----------



## GB (May 7, 2006)

I have never seen them round. I didn't even know that existed. I learned something new today.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 7, 2006)

I always thought the "round" kumquats were really the good old Calamondin Orange of houseplant fame, since I believe it is a member of the kumquat family.  But the fruit of those is very "tangy", is really only good for recipes with sugar added - like orangeade, etc.


----------



## Banana Brain (May 7, 2006)

There's no way you're having enough that you need to be counting those things.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 7, 2006)

I guess not
at 13 calories for 19 gramms


----------



## Banana Brain (May 7, 2006)

Diane1415 said:
			
		

> I guess not
> at 13 calories for 19 gramms


Sorry if I offended you or something though, I'm not trying to act like I think you're stupid. But I know this couple who count the calories in stuff like lettuce and they're just being rediculously obsessive. But if its something sweet I guess you had a reason to wonder if it could be something with hidden uncarmelized carbs or something.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 7, 2006)

No, I wasn't offended. I am logging everything I eat with calories not to exceed 1350 and somedays I get very close to it and I didn't want to go over, though I usually don't exceed 1200.


----------



## Silver (May 7, 2006)

Diane1415 said:
			
		

> No, I wasn't offended. I am logging everything I eat with calories not to exceed 1350 and somedays I get very close to it and I didn't want to go over, though I usually don't exceed 1200.



Not to be nosy, but I've been working on nutrition a LOT lately, and I just thought that seems a little low.

Are you a fairly small person?


----------



## Diane1415 (May 7, 2006)

No I am 5' 10 and 165 lbs. I just need to lose more. by the way, I get a lot of flack for my lack of adaquit (?) calories from my dietician (?). but if I eat over 1400 I can't seem to lose. it has taken me 8 months to lose 30 pounds.


----------



## Silver (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, I thought that seemed low, but I guess I can't say too much, I was also eating about 200 under my BMR for several weeks when I first started because it felt okay, but as I got more active (weights + cardio = something every day), I found I had to start eating more to maintain comfort.

Good luck with the weight loss! Oh, and PM me if you want a link to a great fitness/health forum that's geared specifically towards people wanting to make transformations in their lives.


----------



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

what does one do with a kumquat, eat it raw like an apple, looking for some good low cal snacks that won't kill my diet and are a bit different.


----------



## GB (May 10, 2006)

Yes I like to eat them just as they are, skin and all. Delicious.


----------



## licia (May 10, 2006)

Me too, I eat everything except the seeds and the little green stem.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 14, 2006)

I pluck off the stem and usually cut them in half and just eat my fill, usually a dozen or so.
I also have some recipes calling for kumquats if anyone is interested.


----------

